# Forge Induction Kit - Litchfield ?



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys, I looked at my stock filters last night and after 18k miles, they are DISUGUSTING ! From what I can see, the service schedule only shows an air filter change ONLY every 36k miles (crazy seeing as there is such a direct route from the grill into the filter box !). Is anyone running the Litchfield Forge Induction kit - looks good value at £395, any feedback out there ? 
Also, what are the implications of running a Cobb custom tune with this, will GTC need to tweak my map post installation ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Radical1 said:


> Guys, I looked at my stock filters last night and after 18k miles, they are DISUGUSTING ! From what I can see, the service schedule only shows an air filter change ONLY every 36k miles (crazy seeing as there is such a direct route from the grill into the filter box !). Is anyone running the Litchfield Forge Induction kit - looks good value at £395, any feedback out there ?
> Also, what are the implications of running a Cobb custom tune with this, will GTC need to tweak my map post installation ?


You will need a tweak to your mapping as otherwise the increase in airflow will run your engine lean.

Expect maybe another 20-30 horses.

Forge kit appears well made (never seen the intakes in the flesh myself) and Ben at GTC makes some intakes too.

Both should be fairly similar to install, check my thread if you feel like doing it yourself!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

L`s also do a pipercross drop in filter for £66 thats washable.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Radical1 said:


> Guys, I looked at my stock filters last night and after 18k miles, they are DISUGUSTING ! From what I can see, the service schedule only shows an air filter change ONLY every 36k miles (crazy seeing as there is such a direct route from the grill into the filter box !). Is anyone running the Litchfield Forge Induction kit - looks good value at £395, any feedback out there ?
> Also, what are the implications of running a Cobb custom tune with this, will GTC need to tweak my map post installation ?


I will need to rescale your maf curve and fuel modifier if you fit those 76mm intakes, otherwise will run lean on oem map. have done a good few of the forge

personally prefer straight pipe with k&n / piper filter in the bumper area away from heat in engine bay, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ben, do those Forge carbon boxes sit in the engine bay then, they don't stretch to the bumper area ? Also, can you PM me the different options and prices of the induction kits you can offer ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Radical1 said:


> Ben, do those Forge carbon boxes sit in the engine bay then, they don't stretch to the bumper area ? Also, can you PM me the different options and prices of the induction kits you can offer ?


Yep the filter boxes sit inside the engine bay. The forge intakes are kind of 3 pieces. Entry pipe, followed by filter housing, then exit pipe with position for MAF sensor.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Ben, i am thinking of having these installed at my next service in a few weeks time by Litchfields. i have a y-pipe and custom Cobb tune at the moment, what map do you recommend i run on to get back home and then try and get the map modified by you? its roughly a 120 mile motorway trip from my house.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mmmm, apart from the larger diameter pipe, they seem not to be too different to the OEM system. It looks nice but it seems logical that a cone filter sitting in front of the bumper is less restrictive and will also give a better sound. Not sure what filter element is used in the Forge system either..... decisions decisions. Biggest dilemma is that mine are so filthy prompting me to look into this. Maybe the best option is the drop in pipercross elements for £66 !! £500 + is a lot for a filter kit that will only give modest gains.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> Guys, I looked at my stock filters last night and after 18k miles, they are DISUGUSTING ! From what I can see, the service schedule only shows an air filter change ONLY every 36k miles (crazy seeing as there is such a direct route from the grill into the filter box !). Is anyone running the Litchfield Forge Induction kit - looks good value at £395, any feedback out there ?
> Also, what are the implications of running a Cobb custom tune with this, will GTC need to tweak my map post installation ?


The airfilters get changed at 24 months, it is the "secondary air filter" that gets changed at 36 months.....................Litchfield put K&N in mine - just drop in replacements.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Drop in filter is good against prices like 500+ for a filter system and gain 5hp-10hp for the ridiculous price!.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Radical1 said:


> Mmmm, apart from the larger diameter pipe, they seem not to be too different to the OEM system. It looks nice but it seems logical that a cone filter sitting in front of the bumper is less restrictive and will also give a better sound. Not sure what filter element is used in the Forge system either..... decisions decisions. Biggest dilemma is that mine are so filthy prompting me to look into this. Maybe the best option is the drop in pipercross elements for £66 !! £500 + is a lot for a filter kit that will only give modest gains.


to be honest if your not maxing out your oem intakes 4.9v then not essential to go bigger you can keep to drop in filters. downpipes/injectors spec will max out oem intake


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you plan on going further need intakes I think...might be a false economy doing drop in's...


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

just spoke to Ian at Litchfield's and he said that with an induction kit, I will be too close to maxing out the injectors so no point, I don't want to spend 1k for another 20-30hp, especially with new tyres needed soon. It needs a 24 mth service anyway so he is posting K&N drop in's to me today and then knocking off the cost of the OEM filters at the service, job done ! BTW, they quoted me approx half the price for the 24mth service, Nissan mill Hill quoted £890.....off to Tewkesbury I go !!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool....definitely best place to get your car serviced...1st class all round.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Radical1, where are you based as Mill Hill is my local HPC.

I ask as I'd like to go out in a Cobb'd car!

PM. if you prefer.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I like the GTC solution, as stated keeps the filters out of the engine bay and in a nice flow of cool air behind the grill. Forge kit does look a nice bit of engine dressign though


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

According to Litchfield's today they no longer sell that Forge kit, their new kit involves a pipercross filter in the bumper itself rather than the carbon box in the engine bay so I "guess" it is similar to the GTC one. Not sure it makes so much differnece having the filter in the bumper compared to OEM box, you still get a massive torrent of air entereing the OEM box due to size of grill and the box itself prevents heat soak. Surely it's the larger diameter of the intake pipe on the induction kits that makes the real difference. £500 + is a lot for an induction kit for a few extra horses, I paid £250 for a K&N induction kit for my old C2S, that's good value.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

From what I gather once on the move the under bonnet temps even in an exposed airfilter set up are pretty insignificant.

The danger is only when sitting stationery prior to a drag race.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Radical1, where are you based as Mill Hill is my local HPC.
> 
> I ask as I'd like to go out in a Cobb'd car!
> 
> PM. if you prefer.


If you drop me a PM with a phone number,you can try my Lichfield Stage 2 - I am in Borehamwood about 10 mins from Mill Hill HPC.

David


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

As I have stated a few weeks back in another thread, Litchfield now recommend K & N drop-ins as they flow better and only recommend the intake kit if changing injectors.

Apparently the intake kit with injectors is about £1500 and will get another 25bhp at most as the OEM turbos are running at their limit

To me the gain of at the most 0.5 sec to 100 doesnt seem worth the outlay unless a turbo upgrade is done as well.

David


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

That makes me feel better ! £1500 for a 5% gain is crap bang for your buck, I guess once you cobb your car, any gain past 570-580bhp starts costing mega bucks,,,,,,,,,,,,I think 'll feed the kids this month instead !!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't feed the kids - they only want more!!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Radical1 said:


> Guys, I looked at my stock filters last night and after 18k miles, they are DISUGUSTING ! From what I can see, the service schedule only shows an air filter change ONLY every 36k miles (crazy seeing as there is such a direct route from the grill into the filter box !)


Filters work best when dirty! 

Nissan say 36K for a reason.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

alloy said:


> I like the GTC solution, as stated keeps the filters out of the engine bay and in a nice flow of cool air behind the grill. Forge kit does look a nice bit of engine dressign though


Forge do both types.... In engine bay which should be okay up to 650bhp and new ones that position the filters in the front bumper area which I have on mine which is running bigger turbos, injectors etc and over 700 bhp...

I would contact Iain Litchfield or Chris at Forge for more details..

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Scott said:


> Filters work best when dirty!


WTF???????


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

filters work best when dirty,,,,,,,errr explain that one please, how can dirt help airflow ??


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have the injectors and the new forge intakes, gtc downpipes, Iain re-map etc, getting more MPG than previous cobb and hike in power....


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

What's the induction noise like with these new Forge ones ? nice wrasp ?

If you replace downpipes can fitting a Cat'd y-pipe get you through an MOT ?


----------

